# Продукты компании TrustPort: Новости



## Severnyj

*На российском рынке стало одним коммерческим антивирусом больше*

Компания "ДинаСофт" отрапортовала о завершении работ по локализации на русский язык интерфейса TrustPort Antivirus, достаточно неплохого чешского продукта из сферы компьютерной безопасности, построенного на базе двух лицензированных антивирусных "движков".








Среди ключевых характеристик продукта российский дистрибьютор указывает:

Защита при доступе. TrustPort Antivirus проверяет каждую запускаемую пользователем программу и открываемый файл, и блокирует попытки запуска вредоносного ПО. В зависимости от настроек, подозрительный файл переименовывается, переводится в карантин или удаляется без возможности восстановления.
Сканирование по требованию. TrustPort Antivirus позволяет проводить регулярные или разовые проверки содержимого жесткого диска ПК, выделенных сегментов диска или файлов. Сканирование можно проводить планово каждую неделю, день или час, или вручную в соответствии с текущими нуждами.
Высокий уровень обнаружения вирусов и шпионского ПО. В TrustPort Antivirus используются два высокорейтинговых сканирующих движка, благодаря чему достигаются высочайшая скорость обнаружения и способность задержки практически всех существующих вирусов, сетевых червей и троянов.
Эвристический анализ. Традиционные методы сканирования основаны на сравнении проверяемых данных с базой данных, содержащей примеры вирусов. Однако TrustPort Antivirus использует не только эти методы и способен обнаруживать вирусы, описания которых еще нет в вирусных базах. Анализ структуры и поведения кода позволяет определить с большой вероятностью, содержит ли код вирус или шпионское ПО.
Автоматические обновления. TrustPort Antivirus регулярно автоматически обновляется. В настройках можно задать загрузку вирусной базы через определённые промежутки времени, а также необходимость загрузки и инсталляции новых версий ПО. В этом случае компьютер всегда полностью защищён.
Самозащита от атак. Файлы TrustPort Antivirus всегда защищены от попыток их изменений неавторизованными приложениями. Таким образом, никакое вредоносное ПО не способно вывести TrustPort Antivirus из строя и избежать обнаружения.

Для загрузки предлагаются пробные версии дистрибутивов TrustPort Antivirus 2011, TrustPort Internet Security 2011, TrustPort Total Protection 2011, TrustPort USB Antivirus 2011.


TrustPort Antivirus 2011 (около 188 Мбайт): линк
TrustPort Internet Security 2011 (около 211 Мбайт): линк
TrustPort Total Protection 2011 (около 219 Мбайт): линк
TrustPort USB Antivirus 2011 (около 85 Мбайт): линк

В ближайшее время планируется открытие сайта www.trustport.ru, на котором пользователи смогут получить информацию о продуктах на русском языке. 

В течение года ДинаСофт планирует значительно повысить узнаваемость продуктов TrustPort среди домашних и бизнес-пользователей. На данный момент, для приобретения доступны только загружаемые версии продуктов, но во второй половине 2011 года возможно появление и коробочных версий для розничных продаж.

Источник


----------



## Arbitr

Severnyj написал(а):


> TrustPort Internet Security 2011 (около 211 Мбайт)


тяжеловат....


----------



## Severnyj

*Новые функции TrustPort Total Protection 2012*

Публичная бета-версия TrustPort 2012 скоро будет доступна к скачиванию. А пока рассмотрим основные нововведения
Проанализировав пожелания пользователей TrustPort в версию 2012 года включены следующие функции:

1. Оффлайн обновления. Это позволит использовать TrustPort 2012 на станциях если обновление через интернет невозможно.







2. Поддержка почтового клиента THE BAT. 







3. В TrustPort 2012 присутствует защита параметров паролем. 







4. Защита локального диска, папки...







5. Запрет на использование флешек/USB-накопителей (черный и белый списки). 







6. Улучшена работа с шифрованными дисками. 







7. Упростилось создание Live CD 







8. Контроль активности приложений







9. Информация о системе 







10. Информация о программе 







TrustPort 2012 проходит закрытое бета-тестирование. Публичная бета-версия TrustPort 2012 скоро будет доступна к скачиванию. Вы можете следить за новостями на нашем сайте.

В интернете (файлообменники, варезные ресурсы) начинают появляться якобы версии TrustPort 2012, где под маской дистрибутива TrustPort 2012 находится вредоносное ПО. Для информации: дистрибутив антивирусов TrustPort не может иметь размер меньше 190 MB. Рекомендуем скачивать дистрибутивы ТОЛЬКО С ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫХ САЙТОВ ПРОИЗВОДИТЕЛЕЙ. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*TrustPort Antivirus - лидер тестирования Virus Вulletin*

*TrustPort Antivirus опять лидирует в тестах Virus Вulletin. Опубликованы результаты июньского сравнительного теста на серверной платформе Windows*

Брно, 28 июня 2011 года. Компания TrustPort a.s.(www.trustport.com) сообщает об очередном успешном прохождении тестов Virus Bulletin. На протяжении года, TrustPort Antivirus постоянно занимает лидирующие позиции в тестах Virus Bulletin, успешно детектируя вирусы и другие вредоносные программы, не допустив при этом ни одного ложного срабатывания. По результатам июньского тестирования антивирусных продуктов, работающих на серверной платформе MS Windows Server 2008R2, TrustPort Antivirus получил награду VB100 и снова стал первым по детектированию.

"Мы, конечно, довольны результатами испытаний, но это не повод успокаиваться и останавливаться на достигнутом" - прокомментировал успех CIO компании TrustPort Владимир Немец(Vladimir Nemec). "Наш долгосрочный план на инновации в технологии интернет-безопасности приносит свои плоды". Решения TrustPort, основаны на уникальных технологиях с использованием нескольких антивирусных движков для сканирования, что гарантирует бескомпромиссную эффективность в фильтрации вредоносных программ.

Тест на реактивное и проактивное обнаружение(RAP test), показывает способность представленных продуктов эффективно обезвреживать вирусные угрозы, даже в случае с вирусами, которые не известны программе и ещё не включены в базу вирусных сигнатур. При обычном сканировании с использованием вирусных баз(Reactive average), TrustPort Antivirus обнаружил 99.81% вредоносных программ, и 94.43% вирусов с помощью эвристических методов(Proactive). С общим итоговым результатом 98.47%, TrustPort занял первое место в тесте.

Для сравнения, антивирусные продукты некоторых известных компаний, также получивших награды VB100, показали следующие итоговые результаты (RAP scores): Agnitum – 88,15%, Avast – 91,21%, Avira – 93,72%, ESET – 93,12%, Kaspersky – 94.25%, Microsoft – 90,75%. Популярные в России продукты Dr.Web и Symantec в тестах не участвовали.

«WildList был пройден отлично, также как и набор чистых файлов, и TrustPort выигрывает награду VB100 в своей уверенной манере», - заявил John Hawes, директор тестовой команды, в своем отчёте. «Все четыре тестирования в этом году TrustPort прошел заслуженно успешно». Неизменно высокое качество продуктов TrustPort было подтверждено и в этот раз.

В тестах использовался продукт TrustPort Antivirus. Те же антивирусные технологии используются в комплексных продуктах TrustPort Internet Security, TrustPort Total Protection и корпоративной линейке продуктов TrustPort Security Elements. Хорошее качество сканирования гарантируется независимо от того, какой из этих продуктов, использует пользователь.

В России дистрибуцией и поддержкой продуктов TrustPort занимается компания ДинаСофт. Более подробную информацию о продуктах TrustPort на русском языке можно получить на сайте www.trustport-ru.ru

Английский вариант пресс-релиза:
http://www.trustport.com/en/news/trustport-once-again-ahead-of-other-players-on-the-market







В графике зачёркнуты продукты вендоров, не прошедшие все тесты Virus Bulletin. 

Источник


----------



## Mila

*TrustPort выпустила новую линейку антивирусных продуктов*

Компания TrustPort объявила о выходе обновлённой линейки продуктов для обеспечения защиты персональных и офисных компьютеров. К традиционной антивирусной защите, фильтрации спама, межсетевому экрану и родительскому контролю был добавлен ряд новых функций, наиболее важными из которых являются контроль потенциально опасных действий приложений и управление доступом к каталогам и внешним носителям. 

В новой линейке представлены продукты для использования как дома, так и в офисе. TrustPort Antivirus 2012 защищает рабочие станции и файловые серверы от вирусов и другого вредоносного программного обеспечения. Новый модуль «Инспектор приложений» теперь позволяет отслеживать и блокировать подозрительные действия всех запускаемых программ. 

TrustPort USB Antivirus 2012 предназначен для проверки компьютеров с USB-носителя; при этом он совместим с другими антивирусами. Пользователи могут проверить компьютер на наличие вирусов, троянов, червей, программ-шпионов, подключив флэш-накопитель с этим антивирусом. TrustPort USB Antivirus 2012 также обеспечивает зашиту пользовательских данных на USB-носителе посредством их шифрования. 

Следующий продукт в линейке, TrustPort Internet Security 2012, в дополнение к стандартным функцям антивируса позволяет выполнять проверку электронной почты на наличие вирусов и спама, фильтрацию веб-трафика, ограничивать доступ к сайтам (модуль родительского контроля) и защищаться от внешних атак с помощью межсетевого экрана. Помимо поддержки стандартных почтовых клиентов Microsoft Outlook, Outlook Express, Windows Mail и Thunderbird Mozilla, в новую версию по просьбам пользователей была добавлена поддержка The Bat. 

TrustPort Total Protection 2012 предназначен для самых взыскательных пользователей. В этом продукте функции Internet Security расширены рядом инструментов, позволяющих защитить личные данные от несанкцинированного доступа. Total Protection обеспечивает возможность шифрования файлов и каталогов, а также гарантированное безвозвратное уничтожение конфиденциальных данных. В версию 2012 добавлена функция контроля доступа к дискам и каталогам для определённых пользователей. В целях повышения безопасности появилась возможность ограничивать подключение различных съемных носителей и устройств (USB, FireWire, Bluetooth, CD/DVD, Смарт-карты, iPod и т.д.) и автозапуск программ с них. 

Для пользователей корпоративного сектора TrustPort предлагает линейку продуктов TrustPort Security Elements, в которую также были включены новые возможности. 

Компания «ДинаСофт», официальный дистрибьютор TrustPort, отмечает значительный рост популярности решений TrustPort в России и других странах СНГ несмотря на высокую конкуренцию на антивирусном рынке. Для российских пользователей установлены специальные цены — значительно ниже, чем для стран Евросоюза, отмечают в «ДинаСофт». Всё это может стимулировать пользователей к переходу с нелицензионных версий, а также с тех продуктов, которые перестали устраивать их по причине своей сложности или недостаточно высокого качества обнаружения вредоносных программ, считают в компании.

*Подробнее*


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирус TrustPort 2012 - бесплатная лицензия на 3 месяца*

*Бесплатная лицензия на 3 месяца для комплексного антивируса TrustPort Total Protection 2012 от CHIP Russia *

TrustPort Total Protection 2012 - всесторонняя защита информации: обнаруживает и удаляет различные модификации вредоносных программ, оберегает конфиденциальные данные и обеспечивает комплексную защиту при работе в Интернете.







Основные возможности TrustPort Total Protection 2012

• Антивирус и антишпион
• Веб–антивирус
• «Инспектор приложений»
• Защита процессов и потоков от несанкционированного изменения
• Защита служб и драйверов
• Предотвращение несанкционированной отправки сообщений между процессами
• Контроль операций с "защищенными" файлами и папками, например, WINDIR, boot.ini 
• Защита реестра 
• Персональный межсетевой экран - фаервол
• Родительский контроль
• Контроль использования съемных устройств
• Защита дисков и папок 
• Контроль автозапуска
• Антиспам
• Шифрование и удаление данных
• Портативный антивирус
• Оффлайн обновления
• Защита настроек паролем 
• Аварийный диск восстановления системы​
Для получения бесплатной лицензии 3 месяца перейдите на страницу промо-акции и заполните данные. 

Промо-код акции: *RUCHIP2011TP*. 

Лицензионной код придет на указанную в форме электронную почту - он подойдет также для других продуктов линейки: TrustPort Internet Security 2012 и TrustPort Antivirus 2012.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Бесплатный ключ на 1 год для TrustPort Total Protection 2012*

Компания TrustPort предлагает домашним пользователям шанс получить платную версию продукта TrustPort Total Protection 2012 бесплатно. Акция проводится в течение ограниченного времени и сопровождается забавной крипто-игрой на английском языке. Игрокам предлагается разгадать зашифрованные сообщения, которые были перехвачены из космического пространства. Кроме лицензии на TrustPort Total Protection, игрок получает шанс выиграть современную игровую приставку XBOX 360.

*Читать далее...*


----------



## Mila

*TrustPort выпускает улучшенную версию средства управления антивирусными продуктами компа*

Компания TrustPort объявила о выпуске новой версии TrustPort Management (TPM) – средства централизованного администрирования для продуктов TrustPort Security Elements. TrustPort Management позволяет осуществлять удаленную установку, настройку и администрирование антивирусных продуктов TrustPort в сетях различного масштаба. Также TPM позволяет администратору получать подробную информацию о работе антивирусных компонентов, помогая обеспечить эффективную защиту всех пользовательских компьютеров и файловых серверов в сети компании.






Ядро продукта было значительно переработано для повышения производительности. Изменения коснулись и механизма восстановления. Этот механизм будет обеспечивать автоматическое восстановление нормальной работы сервисов TrustPort Management при возникновении каких-либо сбоев в системе. Централизованное управление осуществляется через удобный веб-интерфейс, позволяя администратору получить доступ к управлению с любого компьютера внутренней сети или через Интернет. 

Использование мобильных устройств, таких как ноутбуки и планшеты, постоянно растет и сотрудники компаний всё чаще используют такие устройства, как на работе, так и дома. Новая версия TrustPort Management обеспечивает автоматическую регистрацию мобильных компьютеров на сервере управления, независимо от того откуда компьютер был подключен. 

Официальным дистрибьютором TrustPort в России является компания ДинаСофт.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*TrustPort Antivirus 2012 12.0.0.4864 — с двумя антивирусными движками*

Семейство чешских антивирусных продуктов TrustPort, обладающих любопытной особенностью — использование сразу двух антивирусных движков. Теоретически это может означать более высокую степень защиты при большей ресурсоемкости. Впрочем, независимые тесты показывают, что программа в чем-то лучше, а в чем-то хуже других. Антивирусные движки лицензированы у хорошо известного антивируса AVG и его менее успешного брата BitDefender. Что интересно, продукты TrustPort дешевле конкурентов или предлагают за сравнимую цену большее число лицензий.







Как обычно, линейка TrustPort состоит из нескольких решений. TrustPort Antivirus — базовая версия антивируса. TrustPort Internet Security — комплексный пакет с файрволом, веб-фильтром, антиспамом, защитой e-mail, родительским контролем. TrustPort Total Protection — максимальная версия с шифрованием файлов и дисков, безвозвратным удалением информации, диском аварийного восстановления системы.

Еще один любопытный продукт — портативный Trustport USB Antivirus, как продающийся отдельно, так и входящий в состав комплексных пакетов. Он автоматически запускается при подключении накопителя, обладает не только сканером, но и резидентным монитором для постоянной защиты, умеет обновлять базы, содержит инструменты шифрования и надежного удаления данных. Правда, USB-антивирус использует лишь движок AVG.

Новая версия TrustPort 12.0.0.486 — дежурное обновление антивирусной базы.

Цены указаны на лицензии для 1 ПК на 1 год, существуют также версии на 3 или 6 ПК, на 1 или 2 года.

*TrustPort 2012 12.0.0.4864* (Windows, shareware)


Trustport USB Antivirus — TrustPort_USB_Antivirus_12.0.0.4864.exe (76 МБ, 275 руб.)
TrustPort Antivirus — TrustPort_Antivirus_12.0.0.4864.exe (183 МБ, 650 руб.)
TrustPort Internet Security — TrustPort_Internet_Security_12.0.0.4864.exe (208 МБ, 890 руб.)
TrustPort Total Protection 2012 — TrustPort_Total_Protection_12.0.0.4864.exe (217 МБ, 1185 руб.)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*TrustPort Net Gateway 2013 - защита корпоративных сетей*

TrustPort объявляет о выпуске новой версии продукта для корпоративного сектора - TrustPort Net Gateway 2013. Продукт содержит антивирусный модуль, антиспам и веб-фильтр, обеспечивая защиту в точке входа данных (интернет-шлюз) корпоративной сети. TrustPort Net Gateway не только блокирует вредоносные программы, не давая шансов проникнуть на рабочие станции и файловые сервера, но и удаляет спам, предотвращает веб-серфинг по нежелательным ресурсам.

Сетевые администраторы компаний оценят не только возможность управления корпоративной сетью из любого места через веб-интерфейс, а также новый пользовательский интерфейс, который стал более удобным в использовании. Все изменения настроек протоколируются, что позволяет при необходимости применить эти изменения позже или отменить их. Управление новой версией Net Gateway является простым и интуитивным, а базовые настройки легко меняются через «Мастер настроек». Также есть возможность высвобождать системные ресурсы, выгружая неиспользуемые приложения.







Прокси-сервер в новой версии TrustPort Net Gateway был полностью обновлен и оптимизирован для повышения производительности. В прокси-сервер добавлен новый модуль использующий сервис Google Safe Browsing для проверки посещаемых веб-страниц. Таким образом, пользователи получают дополнительную защиту, оберегающую их от посещения вредоносных и фишинговых Web-сайтов.

TrustPort Net Gateway сохраняет все данные о работе электронной почты и веб-серфинга в компании и администратор может легко создать наглядные отчёты, которые могут использоваться для создания более оптимальных политик безопасности своей сети.

В планах по дальнейшему развитию TrustPort Net Gateway – добавление антивирусного и антиспамового модулей к MS Exchange, дополнительные функции по мониторингу и анализу трафика.

Также сейчас идет закрытое бета-тестирование новой линейки продуктов для домашних (TrustPort Antivirus, Internet Security и Total Protection 2013) и корпоративных пользователей (TrustPort Security Elements 2013). В новой версии будут реализованы: улучшенный «Инспектор Приложений» (Application Inspector), более быстрое сканирование и новый графический интерфейс. Выход коммерческих версий планируется в июле 2012 года. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*TrustPort 2013 – новая версия антивирусных решений для дома и офиса*

*Компания ДинаСофт, официальный дистрибьютор TrustPort, ведущего разработчика программного обеспечения в области безопасности, объявляет о доступности новой линейки продуктов TrustPort 2013*

Новая версия требует меньше ресурсов, быстрее и более интуитивна в использовании, чем предыдущая. Разработчики добавили новый технологичный сканирующий «движок» TrustPort, основанный на динамическом ведении «белого списка» (whitelisting). Также был модернизирован и графический интерфейс программы (GUI). 







Продуктовая линейка осталась прежней: продукты для дома, небольших офисов и предприятий корпоративного сегмента. Домашние пользователи могут сделать выбор защитного средства исходя из своих требований к уровню безопасности. Они могут выбрать стандартную защиту с помощью TrustPort Antivirus и TrustPort Internet Security или же выбрать комплексный продукт TrustPort Total Protection, предоставляющий дополнительные возможности по безопасности данных пользователя. В корпоративной линейке TrustPort Security Elements обновлённый центр управления (TrustPort Management) позволяет использовать различные версии клиентских модулей антивирусных продуктов.

“Как всегда, мы в TrustPort хотим гарантировать нашим пользователям, что мы разрабатываем одни из самых лучших продуктов в антивирусной отрасли. Наши новые версии 2013 – весомое подтверждение этому. Партнеры и клиенты постоянно помогают нам улучшать наши продукты и обратная связь с ними важна для нас. Новая версия была разработана в соответствии с их потребностями“, сообщила Марсела Паролкова (Marcela Parolkova), коммерческий директор TrustPort.

Помимо традиционно превосходной защиты от вирусов, антиспама, межсетевого экрана, родительского контроля и других инструментов безопасности, новая версия включает много дополнительных полезных функций. Например, инспектор приложений (Application inspector), который работает в фоновом режиме и проверяет все подозрительные действия программ с файловой системой и системным реестром, был значительно доработан. Пользователи теперь могут поместить приложения в группы с разными правилами и настроить защиту определенных областей жесткого диска и реестра Windows.

“Мы улучшили продукты TrustPort 2013, учитывая пожелания наших пользователей, которые просили упростить работу с программой, улучшить скорость сканирования и оптимизировать быстродействие в целом“.

В новой версии были также уменьшены размеры дистрибутивов, сократилось время установки, более экономно используется оперативная память и добавлена совместимость с MS Windows 8. Появилась возможность быстрого выбора предопределённых настроек защиты.

Как и предыдущие версии, продукты линейки 2013 (кроме USB Antivirus) используют уникальную мультидвижковую технологию сканирования. Все настройки антивирусных «движков» теперь объединены и используют общие глобальные параметры. Улучшен и оптимизирован по скорости сканирования «движок» Neon (Vipre), использующий новую технологию MX-Virtualization для эвристического обнаружения угроз.

В планах компании дальнейшее развитие в направлении интеграции различных программных модулей и мобильных устройств. Большое внимание уделяется локализации продуктов для перспективных регионов – уже практически готова локализация продуктов на украинский язык. Новые версии уже доступны для загрузки по адресу: http://www.trustport.com/en/download. 

В России и странах СНГ дистрибуцией и продвижением решений TrustPort занимаются компании ДинаСофт (Россия) и IT-LUX (Украина). 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*TrustPort Trustee - бесплатный продукт от TrustPort для защиты смартфонов*

Trustee охраняет ваш смартфон. Если вы потеряли свой мобильный телефон Trustee найдет его для вас! Он будет посылать SMS на любой мобильный с конкретными координатами места, где ваш смартфон находится в настоящее время. Trustee также позволяет просматривать веб-страницы безопасно, так как он контролирует URL адрес, который вы посещаете и он блокирует сайты, содержащие вредоносные коды. Ваши контакты в безопасности с Trustee благодаря функции резервного копирования. Вы также можете создать свой собственный черный и белый списки для блокировки исходящих и входящих звонков и SMS-сообщений. Приложение позволяет определить так называемые запрещенные телефонные коды. Эта функция особенно полезна для блокировки платных SMS или дорогих телефонных номеров.






*Основные возможности:*


Резервное копирование контактов на карту памяти
 Geolocation - полезный инструмент при потере смартфона
 Блокирование исходящих и входящих звонков и SMS-сообщений (черный / белый списки)
 Безопасный веб-серфинг - блокирование зараженных веб-страниц
 Блокировка определенных телефонных кодов (платные SMS или дорогостоящие телефонные номера)
 Простой пользовательский интерфейс
 Интегрированный в стационарных решениях TrustPort (TrustPort Internet Security, TrustPort Total Protection и TrustPort Tools)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Рождественские скидки (25-45%) на TrustPort Internet Security и TrustPort Tools*

*В предновогодние дни купите комплексный антивирус TrustPort Internet Security и решение для защиты данных TrustPort Tools по рождественским скидкам от 25 до 45%*

Рождественские скидки (25-45%) на TrustPort Internet Security и TrustPort Tools Скидки на некоторые лицензии TrustPort в этот период составят 25-45%

_Срок действия: 6.12.2012 -17.01.2013_

Цены на лицензии, участвующие в акции:


TrustPort Internet Security 1 год на 1 ПК - 16$
TrustPort Total Protection 1 год на 1 ПК - 30$
TrustPort Tools 1 год на 3 ПК - 31$
TrustPort Tools 1 год на 6 ПК - 54$





TrustPort Internet Security обеспечивает комплексную защиту Вашего компьютера от вредоносных программ и интернет угроз. Помимо высокого уровня обнаружения и стандартных возможностей для программ класса Internet Security он обладает дополнительными функциями: создание переносимого USB-антивируса; модуль управления паролями Portunes, синхронизирующего данные пользователя с мобильными устройствами на Android и iOS(iPhone, iPad).

TrustPort Tools - решение для защиты конфиденциальных документов включает шифрование архивов и дисков, многопользовательские профайлы доступа к данным, безвозвратное удаление и очистку системы от ненужных данных

Приобрести продукты TrustPort можно у реселлеров: http://www.trustport-ru.ru/en/estore/buy.html

Дополнительный бонус от компании TrustPort - гороскоп для пользователей различных "гаджетов" (на английском, испанском и чешском языках). 

Источник


----------

